# Return of the NY0040?



## Impulse

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.citizen.com.my/html/en/products/promaster/marine/ny0080-12x.html









Forgive me if this has been covered before - this NY0080 appears to be an update to the (legendary?) NY0040. Looks like it might be using the handset from the BN0151 as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## ki6h

Agreed! Nice looking watch esp for a Southpaw with updates to the NY0040 design. Thanks


----------



## rcorreale

I’d buy one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

Is it slightly smaller in diameter? More tool like look with plainer dial. Same 8203 movement. An upgrade to a hacking movement would have been nice. It is 2018 after all. Still, any new release of a diver that actually fits on smaller wrists is very welcome. Would make a nice beater.


----------



## Watch19

Thanks for posting!
I'm glad Citizen is continuing this series. Wonder if there is any changes to the movement? Hacking would be nice.
Great watches and a bargain if they stay near the same price point as the NY004. Here's my NY004-9W for comparison.


----------



## mi6_

These are awesome, but unfortunately appear to be a limited edition run. I hope these are available in North America. Wish Citizen would offer a movement with hacking too. But they look like a pretty good update to a classic.

https://citizenasialimited.com


----------



## Xerxes300

i'll nickname it "Almost"....


----------



## mi6_

Quick dirty screen grab from the iPad:


----------



## mi6_

NY0088-11E








NY0080-12E








NY0080-12X








NY0081-10L








NY0083-14X


----------



## appleb

I wish this would've been a regular edition instead of limited. It's hard to justify the premium with such a basic movement.


----------



## vtt

hacking and bracelet would have made it perfect for me.


----------



## MikeyT

Why in the world don't they put the 9015 in there?


----------



## jerouy

I think a while ago someone posted these pieces here saying they are the upcoming "Fugu" special/limited edition.
Any info about prices? Sub $200 would be reasonable(but unlikely). $300+ would be fans-only(very likely)...


----------



## John_Frum

333 USD to 350 USD (full lume) list price


----------



## Impulse

MikeyT said:


> Why in the world don't they put the 9015 in there?


Not surprising IMO. I assume Citizen doesnt view the 9015 as a "base" movement....and this promaster would have been mirroring the design ethos of the ny0040 I.e. entry level diver.

Hence the 8200.

Anything more would send it up price wise.

Also, unless I'm mistaken, Citizen doesnt have a wide variety of autos to choose From, so they probably broke it down this way:

9015 = Grand Classic/Signature line / top end watches
8200 = everything else

It's a different to Seiko, who has a mid-tier bracket shared by the 6r15 and the 4r36 (based on me seeing the latter in the presage line).


----------



## Impulse

mi6_ said:


> Quick dirty screen grab from the iPad:
> 
> View attachment 13360271
> 
> 
> View attachment 13360299
> 
> 
> View attachment 13360301


Puffer fish / Fugu fish? That's the name then - Citizen Fugu diver.


----------



## MikeyT

Never mind.


----------



## khronolektur

They should stop spewing out limited editions. Drives prices high. I guess I can wait for the next batch of selections.


----------



## atarione

kewl.. rather see these as a gobal no LE but whatever.. I'm interested.


----------



## phil_houses

They also released an LE edition ... the Kamen Rider V3 limited edition in green (i have it and it is nice looking)

The fugu's look nice as well


----------



## mzah41

Score


----------



## allanzzz

Got to share where and how much....

Sent from my MI PAD 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Chinese day wheel? Interesting...


----------



## mzah41

allanzzz said:


> Got to share where and how much....
> 
> Sent from my MI PAD 4 using Tapatalk


Only available in Asia. Limited run, 1000piece of each variant/colour. 
Ard US350.


----------



## 24jewels

I pre-ordered the green bezel with a black dial version. I believe it is a Thailand Fugu limited edition (500 pieces), Ref NY0089-18E :-!
Delivery by end of this month |>


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> I pre-ordered the green bezel with a black dial version. I believe it is a Thailand Fugu limited edition (500 pieces), Ref NY0089-18E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery by end of this month


In Singapore & Malaysia theres' a limited edition too.. its rose gold with green bezel & dark brown dial. 500 numbered piece. Personally i don't like the colour & i dont feel the limited in them. But anyway as long as u happy & u like it??????.


----------



## 24jewels

Yes, that is the exact watch I've ordered (green bezel with black dial)

From what I can tell, the watches with the green bezels are the ones with the fugu design engraving (1000 piece total).

Limited edition = 5000 piece (1000 piece per variant)
Special edition (fugu engraving) = 1000 piece (500 piece per variant)

Total = 6000 piece


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> Yes, that is the exact watch I've ordered (green bezel with black dial)
> 
> From what I can tell, the watches with the green bezels are the ones with the fugu design engraving (1000 piece total).
> 
> Limited edition = 5000 piece (1000 piece per variant)
> Special edition (fugu engraving) = 1000 piece (500 piece per variant)
> 
> Total = 6000 piece


All 6000 piece got Fugu Engraving bro.? 
These are what 'Limited Edition' does. It blinds people.


----------



## Watch19

Thanks for the pics! If you have the time; a lume shot would be awesome.


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> All 6000 piece got Fugu Engraving bro.?
> These are what 'Limited Edition' does. It blinds people.


If you have the time, please post photos of your watch's case back. I would like to compare it to the special edition case backs once available.

From the citizenasialimited.com web site...


> Each variant of this special edition is further limited to 1000 pieces each only and possess the Fugu design engraved at the bottom of the case to mark the authenticity of its rarity.


 I assumed only the special edition will have the fugu engraving :-s :think:


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> mzah41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 6000 piece got Fugu Engraving bro.?
> These are what 'Limited Edition' does. It blinds people.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the time, please post photos of your watch's case back. I would like to compare it to the special edition case backs once available.
> 
> From the citizenasialimited.com web site...
> 
> 
> 
> Each variant of this special edition is further limited to 1000 pieces each only and possess the Fugu design engraved at the bottom of the case to mark the authenticity of its rarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed only the special edition will have the fugu engraving
Click to expand...

Yes bro, alot of people misunderstood by their advert. The only difference the Special Edition (500 piece) is that they are numbered, eg XXX/500. The rest only have the word 'ASIA' since its limited to Asian market.

Thats how they try to 'market' their product. Personally, i dont care if they are limited, numbered or not. I buy because i like the watch & NY0040 full lume was my favourite. I attached the pictures of the caseback difference of the limited & special.


----------



## mzah41

Watch19 said:


> Thanks for the pics! If you have the time; a lume shot would be awesome.


Sorry, just a lousy phone camera & poor photography skills.??


----------



## mi6_

Does anyone know any links to dealers who sell these who’d ship to North America?


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> Yes bro, alot of people misunderstood by their advert. The only difference the Special Edition (500 piece) is that they are numbered, eg XXX/500. The rest only have the word 'ASIA' since its limited to Asian market.
> 
> Thats how they try to 'market' their product. Personally, i dont care if they are limited, numbered or not. I buy because i like the watch & NY0040 full lume was my favourite. I attached the pictures of the caseback difference of the limited & special.


Thanks for the clarification and photos!

I like your watch, the lume is EPIC! b-)


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> Thanks for the clarification and photos!
> 
> I like your watch, the lume is EPIC!


Get one bro, you wont regret it.


----------



## achilles

What is included in the package? Both rubber strap and NATO?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks

Are there any more non marketing photos of the NY0081 other than the group shot from an earlier page?


----------



## SuperFros

Three colours available at dutyfreeisland for less than USD180


----------



## John_Frum

And sold out


----------



## marinemaster

Oh man sold already 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Is the NY0080-12X available anywhere? I can't even find it on rakuten.


----------



## Hose A

I think the lumed hands look weird on a fully lumed dial.


----------



## Impulse

jerouy said:


> Chinese day wheel? Interesting...


Makes sense - it's primarily being sold as an Asian market watch.


----------



## Impulse

24jewels said:


> I pre-ordered the green bezel with a black dial version. I believe it is a Thailand Fugu limited edition (500 pieces), Ref NY0089-18E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery by end of this month


Eager to see pics!


----------



## 24jewels

Impulse said:


> Eager to see pics!


Will do! :-!

Still waiting for their call... o|

For anyone interested, I bought (pre-order) mine from a department store in Bangkok for THB13,410 which is the price after a 10% discount.


----------



## marinemaster

Citizen needs to release a regular version please


----------



## mzah41

marinemaster said:


> Citizen needs to release a regular version please


Yeah.. this "limited" market stunt has become common & annoying.


----------



## Verydark

marinemaster said:


> Citizen needs to release a regular version please


Hope this too.


----------



## mzah41

Those not in asia, u might wanna check out eBay. Resellers from Hong Kong are starting to list them. But its eBay, so the prices are 🏻🏻🏻..


----------



## sgtlmj

Aw, they got rid of the underpants at 12:00. Also, they should've put a 9015 in it.


----------



## 72BSXII

This arrived this morning in the post. Dutyfree Island Shop had them for a few days before they were all sold.

Suggestions to the band I should replace that rubber one with?

-bs-


----------



## BarryW

Am i the only one the prefers the original. Think its mostly the hour markers


----------



## espiga

The new bezel design is awesome!!!


----------



## mi6_

BarryW said:


> Am i the only one the prefers the original. Think its mostly the hour markers


I like the new one. Lume on the second hand is in the right place and the dial markers look great. Just wish the minute hand wasn't red. Also doesn't have underpants on the dial.


----------



## mzah41

BarryW said:


> Am i the only one the prefers the original. Think its mostly the hour markers


Hands down. Old one looks much better. Mostly becoz of the markers.


----------



## marinemaster

Yes the ebay scambags already at $500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapgio

BarryW said:


> Am i the only one the prefers the original. Think its mostly the hour markers


me too, agree with markers, I own NY0040-17L


----------



## phil_houses

not available in Japan


----------



## Horoticus

BarryW said:


> Am i the only one the prefers the original. Think its mostly the hour markers


I like both...;-)


----------



## AirWatch

marinemaster said:


> Yes the ebay scambags already at $500


That may be so, but, at the moment, you really can't get the LE versions for much less than $400 anywhere if at all. Meanwhile, all the variants, LE or regular production, look to be worth not a penny over $150. Big pass on these from me for now. Here's hoping the market will come to its senses and soon.


----------



## 24jewels

Here is my watch :-!

It's the green bezel and black dial variant (Thailand special edition 500 piece)


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> ...Special Edition (500 piece) is that they are numbered, eg XXX/500. The rest only have the word 'ASIA' since its limited to Asian market


The prefix on your regions special edition serial number starts the letter M, while mine starts with a T.

My guess is...
M = Malaysia
T = Thailand

:-!


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> Here is my watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the green bezel and black dial variant (Thailand special edition 500 piece)
> 
> View attachment 13478149
> 
> View attachment 13478153


This looks exactly like the NY0040 kamen rider limited edition. I wonder what the hell citizen is doing. I cant see the "special" in this colours. No offence though.


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> This looks exactly like the NY0040 kamen rider limited edition. I wonder what the hell citizen is doing. I cant see the "special" in this colours. No offence though.


Yes, they do look quite similar other than the recent design updates |>









(KR photo from search engine)


----------



## fagyalllo




----------



## mi6_

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 13480319


Lume looks sick. Love the re-design. I really hope Citizen does a non-limited edition world wide release. Really want one but this watch is worth $250 US at most, not $500. Maybe $400 I'd it had a Miyota 9015?


----------



## mzah41

mi6_ said:


> fagyalllo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13480319
> 
> 
> 
> Lume looks sick. Love the re-design. I really hope Citizen does a non-limited edition world wide release. Really want one but this watch is worth $250 US at most, not $500. Maybe $400 I'd it had a Miyota 9015?
Click to expand...

It cost ard $330 only.


----------



## mi6_

mzah41 said:


> It cost ard $330 only.


And where exactly can I buy those online for this price? Can't find them anywhere other than Ebay for $500!


----------



## appleb

mi6_ said:


> Lume looks sick. Love the re-design. I really hope Citizen does a non-limited edition world wide release. Really want one but this watch is worth $250 US at most, not $500. Maybe $400 I'd it had a Miyota 9015?


I agree,the pricing is out of whack, especially when you consider the original NY0040 retailed for around $150.

I remember reading a preview article back in August that Citizen will be releasing more models in this lineup. Hopefully it will be non-limited stuff.


----------



## Des2471

sgtlmj said:


> Aw, they got rid of the underpants at 12:00. Also, they should've put a 9015 in it.


These NY0080s look great! Yes - the underpants at 12:00 have gone (pity! :-d)... but they've been replaced by a fox's head! :-!

I'm hoping to track down a full lume and a rose gold model... 

Cheers!


----------



## icemasta

Really want the NY0080 full-lume but the pricing is a little crazy. Not sure if it'll go down any further if stock even shows up. Missed out on the NY0040 full-lume already.


----------



## zeuspower

Love the pepsi bezel,and also obsessed with orange hour marker,But not a crazy price...come on Citizen offer logical prices as always and I'm in !


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> Get one bro, you wont regret it.


I followed your advice and bought one. No regrets! Very nice. :-! All I need is to replace the strap with a more comfortable one


----------



## mzah41

24jewels said:


> I followed your advice and bought one. No regrets! Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is to replace the strap with a more comfortable one
> 
> View attachment 13491167


Told ya. ?????? 
Get the NY0040 full lume if u have the chance. It has a more classic military look compared to the current one.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## 24jewels

mtb2104 said:


>


It is glowing with the intensity of a thousand suns :-!


----------



## mzah41

mi6_ said:


> mzah41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cost ard $330 only.
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly can I buy those online for this price? Can't find them anywhere other than Ebay for $500!
Click to expand...

The shipping cost to North America are expensive. Thats why u wont get a cheap price unless u travel to Asia.

I dont mind helping those who wants this, but the best i can do is $450 as i have to cover shipping charges & paypal fees.


----------



## 24jewels

mzah41 said:


> Told ya. 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
> Get the NY0040 full lume if u have the chance. It has a more classic military look compared to the current one.


I had the black one, NY0040, but sold it for chump change several months ago. Should have kept it! Perfect size for my wrist and a real tool watch

Nobody seems to have the old version in my area. I only managed to find the gold/black colorway (not for me).


----------



## icemasta

24jewels said:


> I had the black one, NY0040, but sold it for chump change several months ago. Should have kept it! Perfect size for my wrist and a real tool watch
> 
> Nobody seems to have the old version in my area. I only managed to find the gold/black colorway (not for me).


https://www.amazon.de/Citizen-Herre...ie=UTF8&qid=1537628509&sr=8-2&keywords=ny0040

That's where I bought the black NY0040. It shipped to Canada no problem for me.


----------



## 24jewels

icemasta said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Citizen-Herre...ie=UTF8&qid=1537628509&sr=8-2&keywords=ny0040
> 
> That's where I bought the black NY0040. It shipped to Canada no problem for me.


Thanks bro, enjoy it in good health :-!. I am OK with version 2 of this classic tool watch. My wallet is already empty :-d


----------



## FrancoThai

I prefer by far the LE Kamen V3 and already order one. Lot of memory there!!!


----------



## detroie

error


----------



## detroie

Mine Fuga


----------



## icemasta

Just received my NY0080-12X full lume. Found one $318 USD shipped, cheapest I'd seen and pounced on it. Always wanted the NY0040 full-lume but could never find one for a decent price.


----------



## Jazzie01

I would definitely get one


----------



## zeuspower

Ι want the pepsi bezel,will it come to Europe ?


----------



## detroie

no, its only for Asia.

I bought mine for 300 usd, now its possible to find for 330 usd on the ebay.


----------



## Incompass

icemasta said:


> Just received my NY0080-12X full lume. Found one $318 USD shipped, cheapest I'd seen and pounced on it. Always wanted the NY0040 full-lume but could never find one for a decent price.


Agreed and congrats - really like the full lume. I love the fact it glows like a torch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1

I want a full lume too. Where are you guys finding one one for ~$300?


----------



## mzah41

Singapore just released the 500 piece green bezel gold case limited edition. & i manage to hands on on both. 
The Thailand edition look much better..... conclusion...

AVOID. FUGLY. 500 piece of 💩.

I wonder why the hell they market it as a numbered limited edition & its damn expensive. Wake up Citizen!


----------



## detroie

I found reseller in Russia))and bought from him.

Also i find one in Instagramm - time_space_2016
Price is 2400 hkd - which is ~306 usd.


----------



## mzah41

Old vs New.


----------



## gkirle

icemasta said:


> Just received my NY0080-12X full lume. Found one $318 USD shipped, cheapest I'd seen and pounced on it. Always wanted the NY0040 full-lume but could never find one for a decent price.


Where did you buy it from?
Thanks.


----------



## icemasta

gkirle said:


> Where did you buy it from?
> Thanks.


I bought it from Watches88 https://www.watches88.com/pd-citize...-999pcs-diver-s-200m-automatic-ny0080-12x.cfm

I've been checking since I bought it and every time the site brings the item back in stock they raise the price.


----------



## gkirle

icemasta said:


> I bought it from Watches88 https://www.watches88.com/pd-citize...-999pcs-diver-s-200m-automatic-ny0080-12x.cfm
> 
> I've been checking since I bought it and every time the site brings the item back in stock they raise the price.


Thanks! Indeed now it is 459$.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a video about these models that was posted today.


----------



## biscuit141

Does anyone have a side by side of one of these new models compared to the BN eco drive? Just curious how the size compares.


----------



## appleb

gkirle said:


> Thanks! Indeed now it is 459$.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's listed at $499 now.


----------



## appleb

gkirle said:


> Thanks! Indeed now it is 459$.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's listed at $499 now.


----------



## gkirle

I just got mine!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1

Just in today. Wanted the full lume version, but was not willing to pay the prices they are asking.


----------



## Watch19

jtaka1 said:


> Just in today. Wanted the full lume version, but was not willing to pay the prices they are asking.


Hi Jtaka
Greetings from 96797.
I posted my full lume NY004 on post 5 this thread. Don't feel too bad about not getting the "12X" version. Late at night, after the initial charge starts wearing off, the lumed dial is very hard to read. Not enough contrast between the hands and dial. Some owner even paint the hands black to make readability better. Thinking about selling mine.
Look great on a full charge though . . .


----------



## jtaka1

Watch19 said:


> Hi Jtaka
> Greetings from 96797.
> I posted my full lume NY004 on post 5 this thread. Don't feel too bad about not getting the "12X" version. Late at night, after the initial charge starts wearing off, the lumed dial is very hard to read. Not enough contrast between the hands and dial. Some owner even paint the hands black to make readability better. Thinking about selling mine.
> Look great on a full charge though . . .


Thanks for the feed back. I'm really happy with the blue dial, I just think the full lume looks super cool.
Unless you really need the money, I wouldn't sell your 0040. You probably will never be able to get another one.
BTW, it's nice to see another member for the 808.


----------



## jtaka1

Watch19 said:


> Hi Jtaka
> Greetings from 96797.
> I posted my full lume NY004 on post 5 this thread. Don't feel too bad about not getting the "12X" version. Late at night, after the initial charge starts wearing off, the lumed dial is very hard to read. Not enough contrast between the hands and dial. Some owner even paint the hands black to make readability better. Thinking about selling mine.
> Look great on a full charge though . . .


Thanks for the feed back. I'm really happy with the blue dial, I just think the full lume looks super cool.
Unless you really need the money, I wouldn't sell your 0040. You probably will never be able to get another one.
BTW, it's nice to see another member for the 808.


----------



## icemasta

double post


----------



## icemasta

Back in stock! $189 USD!

NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY008811E

Citizen NY0088-11E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Citizen NY0081-10L Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Ordered the NY0088 to add beside my NY0080-12X.


----------



## peewee102

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY008811E
> 
> Citizen NY0088-11E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> Citizen NY0081-10L Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> 
> Ordered the NY0088 to add beside my NY0080-12X.


Cool beans!


----------



## SSingh1975

Nice diver. If I didn't have my blue Turtle, I'd be all over the blue/pepsi variant!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Had to take my turtle off to try on the new arrival!


----------



## 62caster

Just got shipping notice on the black dial. Can't wait!


----------



## zeuspower

62caster said:


> Just got shipping notice on the black dial. Can't wait!


Me too !


----------



## zeuspower

double post


----------



## mazaycheck

can anyone recommend a steel bracelet for this model?


----------



## vtt

arrived yesterday, great watch. super happy with it.

if you like diving watches, at this price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## 62caster

vtt said:


> arrived yesterday, great watch. super happy with it.
> 
> if you like diving watches, at this price, you can't go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 13624127


Looks fantastic. Here's to hoping all chapter rings and bezel are as well aligned as yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuspower

vtt said:


> arrived yesterday, great watch. super happy with it.
> 
> if you like diving watches, at this price, you can't go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 13624127


Next week ,I am waiting for mine...I'll wear it with ,a shark mesh...Let's see !


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

vtt said:


> arrived yesterday, great watch. super happy with it.
> 
> if you like diving watches, at this price, you can't go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 13624127


Which strap did you put on it? I also dislike the stock strap that it came with and I think the one you used looks really good.


----------



## lvt

This one is very nice.


----------



## vtt

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Which strap did you put on it? I also dislike the stock strap that it came with and I think the one you used looks really good.


its a Bonetto Cinturini 300D, very comfortable with deployment clasp.
you will need to cut it to length and change the stock 2mm thick spring bar to an 1.78mm thick.


----------



## achilles

Actually I hope Strapcode will make a solid link oyster and jubilee bracelet with curved end links for the NY004 and NY008. There's a strong market base for these Promaster series.

What do you all think?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ronie88




----------



## rfortson

Watch19 said:


> Hi Jtaka
> Greetings from 96797.
> I posted my full lume NY004 on post 5 this thread. Don't feel too bad about not getting the "12X" version. Late at night, after the initial charge starts wearing off, the lumed dial is very hard to read. Not enough contrast between the hands and dial. Some owner even paint the hands black to make readability better. Thinking about selling mine.
> Look great on a full charge though . . .


I had the full lume model and thought the same. It would be perfect if they hadn't put lume on the hands. I wonder why Citizen "doubled down" on the mistake with the new watch?

The rest of these look very nice. Citizen needs to make these a regular model, not just a LE.


----------



## zeuspower

Today ,maybe,I'll receive my package with the black dial


----------



## zeuspower

... and here it is,side by side with his ...daddy :
























*
First impressions:*


Better looking
love the red minute hand
more clean look,easier to read
a little fatter
not long lasting lume as his daddy but better color (for my opinion at least)


----------



## achilles

Mine just arrived. Super excited!
Love the Pepsi bezel and glossy black dial. The Fugu design at the back is beautiful.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------

